# What is your favorite or regular Golf Course?



## R-Savage (Mar 13, 2010)

I know I dont have one yet, but I am sure you guys / gals do.


What is your favorite course and why?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't have an actual home course per se. However, do to my wife's and mine travels I have a lot of courses I like to play. Some are lower end, others are upper end price, and quality wise. I also like finding new courses I have never played before. Just where ever we hang our hats and golf for that week I suppose is my home course. Our home is in SoCal, which offers quite a few nice golf courses. Crowds can be a problem in SoCal, which brings slow play into the mix. 

What I have been noticing is a few semi private, and private courses either closing up shop, or allowing the general public to play at more reasonable rates. The poor economy has had a very negative impact on some very nice courses.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't have a particular course to call home and I should and will to establish a handicap. two of the prettiest and fun courses I've played is Water Valley C.C. in Windsor, Colorado, the 2nd is Thanksgiving point in Lehi,Utah


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Our old course flooded and closed, so our leagues moved to Painesville Country Club, a public course near us. Since my wife and I are both on leagues, we join each year, for the unlimited golf package. It is a pretty tough course (at least for me)
here is their official website
http://www.painesvillecountryclub.com

and here is one I made up to show the indivdual holes
Our New Golf Course

it should be opening this week, can't wait


----------



## R-Savage (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Steve that is a nice lookin Course! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

My favorite would have to be Tenison Park in Dallas Texas. I like the North side the best, it's called The Highlands now.


----------



## R-Savage (Mar 13, 2010)

Cajun said:


> My favorite would have to be Tenison Park in Dallas Texas. I like the North side the best, it's called The Highlands now.



That is a nice lookin course!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Prob Queens Park it is edges bu a river so it has lots of nice bird life around it although Iplayed Apollo Bay the other weekend and that was a great course too!


----------



## archiebrown (Aug 12, 2010)

One of my absolute favorite would be the Pala Mesa Resort Golf Course. It is one of the most beautiful San Diego golf courses I had ever seen. It has a spectacular setting with soft greens and perfect climate. The course itself is also challenging. My friends and I enjoyed playing golf in that course.


----------

